# Pineview 17 Jan...Finally Found Them



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

A friend from Colorado was in town and had never been ice fish'n so we treated her to ice fish'n trip on PV. LH2 and his son fished with us for a couple hours until they had to leave. 
Alls I can say what a B-A-N-N-E-R *()* day it was as we finally found them Crappie... :mrgreen: Them fish are all over PV...patience paid off on this trip.

LH2 and his son had to head back home...but they did very well for only a couple hours. Sure was nice meeting and chat'n with LH2 and his son...and hope they enjoyed few hours fish'n with two ole bitty bags and our friend. 8)

[attachment=2:7bsbkjbs]pineview 17 jan 019-a.jpg[/attachment:7bsbkjbs]

[attachment=0:7bsbkjbs]pineview 17 jan 024-1a.jpg[/attachment:7bsbkjbs]
We ended up with 6 Perch largest right at 10" and 14 nice Crappie largest was a brut the largest Crappie I've ever caught measured at 13". Other Crappie were 9-11". Man what a difference from Friday...just experimenting on PV working a completely new area on the ice with hardly any indications the area was visited before. -/O\-

[attachment=1:7bsbkjbs]pineview 17 jan 018-1a.jpg[/attachment:7bsbkjbs]
Lures used were the usual Nuclear Ants (of course) tipped with waxie or snippet of crawler.

Sure hope you all had a great Sunday...OBTW brought a radio and listened to the Vikings whoop some DC butt...Go VIKINGS!!!! :O||:

:wink: :wink:


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like you had a great day I am glad you got in to them


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, that's a nice mess of keeper crappies!


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

I am sorry you had such a crappie day...

Nice haul


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

Holy crappie! nice job, how deep? what time....


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Good job! Looks likea fun day.  I'm looking forward to meeting you on the 30th.. 


Gee


----------



## teamroper (Apr 20, 2008)

nice job. We were up there to I cought 17 but it was one here one there. Were you up to the island east of brownings point?


----------



## catch22 (Feb 26, 2009)

Great job K2. I look forward to meeting more of the UWN folks at the perch party. Hope to meet you and Lunkerhunter at that event. I could use some instruction from the PV experts.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice report, K2.
I hope that a lot of us will find the fish again on the 30th.
I hope to finally get enough Perch for a pot of chowder.

See you on the 30th,
Grandpa D.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

teamroper said:


> Were you up to the island east of brownings point?


Nope and not to be a PITA but we really don't want to give the location learned a valuable lesson on that one...hope you understand :| I know just because an area produces one time doesn't mean it will do it again...but I'd sure hate to go back and find it riddled with ice holes.



1morecast said:


> Holy crappie! nice job, how deep? what time....


.

We we're pushing 45-50' and took a while to find that hole as other places not far away at all were less than 35'. We just found one of those depressions in the contour of the PV bottom that held fish. Time was from 0900-1100 then it slowed down for Crappie then at about 3-5 PM it picked up a whole lot for Crappie...got the 6 Perch while the Crappie we're napping...also we didn't get nearly the Perch dinks as in the past. Lost some nice size fish that came unbuttoned before the hole. Fish had them short rods just a bending with several of the larger Crappie tak'n drag...

Fish'n partner had one come unbuttoned as she lifted it out and it fell back down the ice hole...but with my cat-like-reflexes I plunged my arm down into the water and got that 11" Crappie on the deck... *\-\*

We're really look'n forward to the 30th and also meet'n some of the fine UWN members. I hope Mother Nature stays nice and most of all the fish cooperate...it will be a great time.

:wink: :wink:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

It was great to finally meet both of you and your friend. Looks like you showed her a good time.  
Myself and Gage had a great time(too short though). We got some toads and a couple dinks. Gages biggest crappie was right at 13". We also had a 12 3/4" perch! Headed back up in a little while. PM coming later tonight. 8)


----------



## Snowcrzy (Jan 19, 2010)

K2, I'm new to the forum, and new to ice fishing for perch and crappie. I've fished the last 2 weekends at PV caught alot of dink perch and 3 9inchers. It seems they quit biting around noon. Could you or anyone give me some tips on finding the bigger ones. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Snowcrzy said:


> K2, I'm new to the forum, and new to ice fishing for perch and crappie. I've fished the last 2 weekends at PV caught alot of dink perch and 3 9inchers. It seems they quit biting around noon. Could you or anyone give me some tips on finding the bigger ones. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


Welcome to the Forum.
Come up to the Perch Party on the 30th and we will give you any help that you want.


----------



## DIPPER (Jun 21, 2008)

Dang K2! looks like you could start a guide service up there! Nice catch!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey Kim, per our conversation i told you that we brought home 17 large crappies, we did. However, i also told you we had 4 13"ers. I was wrong. There were 4- 14 1/4" slabs in the bucket. I used the fishin stick i got for christmas and all 4 were right at 14 1/4". The rest were from 93/4" to 12 7/8". All beautiful fish. Thanks again for the invite. I took no one but Gage and that is how it will remain. :O||: We'll see what this weekend brings us.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

How about a pre-perch party Party this Saturday?


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks K2!!! I figured time and depth are most important. I dont wanna know where your spot is cuz I hate catching.... :lol:


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> How about a pre-perch party Party this Saturday?


Unless Mother Nature turns really nasty we'll be up there probably scouting another area or working the area we did really well on with LH2.

Kinda looks like for now the weather is suppose to break come Friday and Saturday.

:wink: :wink:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow, I hope to have some luck at the Perch party on the 30th!!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice crappie there. that got to be some good eating there.


----------

